

Why reddit took so long to provide user subreddits. - amichail

My guess is that these user subreddits are a threat to the main reddit.  If they were provided too early, then there would have been a danger of significant traffic loss overall.
======
pg
That wasn't the reason. The real problem was that they weren't sure how user-
defined subreddits should work. Steve Huffman is the kind of guy who won't do
something till he's pretty sure he's figured out how to do it properly.

